#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Identifying and communicating with "guests"

## Vermillion

I have some "guests" in my home who came uninvited years ago and have stayed uninvited. They don't really cause any harm, so I've long since stopped bothering with trying to get rid of them. 

Normally I just ignore them and go about my business, but lately I've been thinking on them again. I think they're more guests of _mine_ than of my home, since they've sometimes popped up when I was staying the night elsewhere and it's only ever my room they come to, as far as I know. I'm starting to take my occult studies a little more seriously these days (kind of), and I think it's come to the point where I need to decide what to do with anything that's been hanging around me, but that requires actually knowing more about them.

So pretty much, I'm curious about some of the better ways to communicate with spirits that are presumably willing.

----------


## Light

Do you feel uncomfortable, when they are around ? or do you feel safe ? 
Are there people from your past that has past away, that cared a lot about you.

Is there a reason why you need to know more about them ?

Dreams are a way and your subconsious, to communicate with them. 

Just be careful though, not to confuse the boundaries between this side and the other side. 
You are here now and they are on the other side. 
Whatever questions you may have, they will come to you when it's time.

----------


## Vermillion

> Do you feel uncomfortable, when they are around ? or do you feel safe ? 
> Are there people from your past that has past away, that cared a lot about you.
> 
> Is there a reason why you need to know more about them ?
> 
> Dreams are a way and your subconsious, to communicate with them. 
> 
> Just be careful though, not to confuse the boundaries between this side and the other side. 
> You are here now and they are on the other side. 
> Whatever questions you may have, they will come to you when it's time.


The main reason why I want to know more about them is that they're so mysterious. Curiosity killed the cat, etc.

I'm pretty sure they're not people, though. If anything more than my imagination, they're animal. They often manifest as small bodies of heat, roughly cat- or terrier-sized. I've never tried to measure it with any form of technology (open to suggestions), but I've asked two friends to put their hands near one and they felt the same thing. We looked all over for what could cause a small isolated spot of heat (that moves), but found nothing.

They show up pretty much whenever they feel like it, but they're more likely to show up if my emotions are running high. They'll often be at the foot of my bed at night or by my side, but if I try to "see" them (note, I'm hopeless with anything along those lines, possible or not), especially their faces, the vibe I get from them abruptly switches from "something there" to "holy ****, something _horrifying_ there." Presumably, it makes them angry. Otherwise, they are kind of charming in a strange way when they're just lounging. As a lifelong keeper of cats, I'd say it's distinctly cat-like. One of the friends who felt one also claims she can see auras, and she told me that while she couldn't see the creature itself the aura was colorless.

I guess it sounds a little like they could be former pets, but I'd tentatively say there's at least three of them, if not more, and there've only been two cats in the family that have passed away in the last ten years. I did grow up with them, but they also lived out the last years of their life with my brother and they favored him over the rest of the kids. We've had a lot of fish and some lizards, though.

More than mysterious, everything I find out about them just sounds crazy, I guess. Which is why I want to get the facts sorted out.

----------

